# Its my birthday



## 2nd2TV (Dec 5, 2013)

I wish i knew what to write to make it all better. The truth is its not sex that is wrong with my marriage, its just whats wrong right now. unfortunately there is no completely "F'ed "up discussion forum.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

First...Happy birthday and second sorry your here because your having difficulties in your marriage. The best place to start is at the beginning. Your in good company, we have all come here for different reasons at one time or another for hep....there are lots of people here who willbe willing to listen and give you feedback. Keep posting ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

